# Is these Good Way to play?



## DimebagTributer (Aug 12, 2008)

This is me playing this, i am just tryin to find out if i play wierd, and need to change any techniques.... sorry for the bad quality i recorded wit my phone...
[youtube=Option]8Gzn6kjZyUQ[/youtube]


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2008)

DimebagTributer said:


> i am just tryin to find out if i play wierd, and need to change any techniques


Outside my home I find playing naked comes across as weird. :smile:


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

It sounds good to me - sounds like you can play and you can do the faster stuff which I cant do. If I were to suggest anything, it'd be to work on your 'expression' a little more - ie work on your vibrato a bit to make the sustained notes "sing" a little more.

And as Iaresee suggested, put some clothes on!!:rockon2:


----------



## DimebagTributer (Aug 12, 2008)

haha im just shirtless im more comfortable playin that way honestly..


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

DimebagTributer said:


> haha im just shirtless im more comfortable playin that way honestly..


... and this is what rock 'n roll is all about! :rockon2:


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2008)

Keep doing what seems natural to you. There is no right way to anything if it ends up sounding good to you. Some guys use their thumb, some guys hold the pick with their middle finger, some tap, its all good. Keep practicing its getting there.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

It's a good way to play if you're doing cover versions of GnR...

But it's also a good way to learn & develop your own style as well.

I agree with bagpipe--work on your expression.
You have a good start. Working on your expression should also help you develop your own style as well.

But overall--not bad.

(As for the shirt thing--I can't play guitar without a shirt--the finish feels sticky against my stomach. I don't like the feel of it.)


----------



## satch09 (Jul 26, 2008)

amen I have to peel the damn thing off my chest after every song, haha...never could do it


----------



## satch09 (Jul 26, 2008)

oops meant to quote zontars last post, but hit quick reply instead...wasnt paying attention


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

satch09 said:


> oops meant to quote zontars last post, but hit quick reply instead...wasnt paying attention


I figured it out.


----------

